# Posting non working dog questions



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, so maybe you think I am an asshole, but really, who was the asshole here???? Are there absolutly no pet trainers in his area??? Is it really that hard to figure out that he is ignoring his dogs????

If you would have talked to the guy for just a little bit, you would of figured out that what he is wanting from a beagle is not gonna happen. Anyone using common sense can figure this out, he just doesn't really care too. Hell petsmart could have answered his questions.

So sure, ask your questions on Ed's board, as he knows about pets and pet questions. When you have a training question for a working dog, then ask it here. Maybe we get sick of people asking for answers for free that they are to lazy to figure on thier own. Hell, you could have figured the situation out.

I think after 30 years of training dogs I do know the exact kind of person you were posting about. I have trained probably close to 3000 dogs and heard triple that from people I wouldn't take on as clients.

If you want Ed's advice so stinking bad, then go ask him.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I thought it was she not he? I believe you were talking about Carol right?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I might have said it juuuuust a bit differently than Jeff, however I do agree with him. This is a working dog board. Please keep the questions directed toward that end.

And all working dog people say amen.

DFrost


----------



## Celia Eimer (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Jeff~ I tend to read a lot of people calling you an asshole? Do you strive for this status or are you a natural? Let me know, becauseI don't want to get in your way.
lol
Celia


----------



## Celia Eimer (Sep 3, 2007)

Amen! I will agree with david as far as your response goes and hence the reason for my initial post! lol
celia


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I might have said it juuuuust a bit differently than Jeff, however I do agree with him. This is a working dog board. Please keep the questions directed toward that end.
> 
> And all working dog people say amen.
> 
> DFrost


Okay, I'll bite here since my day has sucked and since my last post it has gotten worse. 

I posted here since I respect most everyone on this board, Hell I even respected Jeff after reading some of his actual answers to people, until now. 

YES, I know it is a working dog board, so my apologies there, however, since I have 6 working dogs (SAR live find, cadaver and hunting dogs) of my own I thought maybe I could get some advice on a beagle (who is a rabbit trailing dog) and a yellow lab (in training for birds and doing quite nicely I might add). SO they may not be "working dogs" like you all are used to, but they are well cared for, alot of time is spent with them and they do have a purpose other than being pets. 

He is stumped since he has tried every possible combination (without the use of stim collars) of putting the dogs up AT NIGHT. I am stumped, since they already have IF collars on and I was not sure if bark or e-collars would interfere with that. 

They are walked and exercised everyday, come out to my place twice a week for a run on the four wheeler, worked at least once during the work week and the weekends.....more if work allows. Right now the lab gets worked even more, since Dove season is open and Pheasant season is about to start. 

Hell, they even know how to sit, down, stay, come, wait, out and retrieve........(we will now implement a quiet command)

SO again, my apologies, didn't know that you had to prove working dog status before posting here.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

This isn't the first time you have complained about a non working dog question. If you read the description of the canine lounge you will see there is even room on this board for non-dog related discussions. If you want to get technical, your original post on this thread is not a training discussion so now you are in violation of your own standards. Why do you bring up the 30 year thing too? Who gives a rats ass? Your opinion is no more valid than anyone elses despite what you may think.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK susan, answer the question then and lets be done with it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> OK susan, answer the question then and lets be done with it.


Excellent point.

And think how nicely that would've worked in the thread where your asinine electrocution post was edited.

As you know quite well, you were edited because your post was so full of unnecessary disparagement and off-the-wall insults.

YES, it's a working dog forum.

And yes, we can even take the two seconds to help out a long-time and valued poster who has real working dogs --- and who needed a quick answer for someone else.

An answer that was 99% insults and BS was a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> And think how nicely that would've worked in the thread where your asinine electrocution post was edited.
> 
> ...


I agree and couldn't have said it better myself. Which is why I quoted Connie. Well that and she has a cute smile.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I did on the original thread.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see the results.

Quote: He needs to teach the lab to bark on command, then he should have lots of friends come over so he can give bark command as they approach (you know what I'm talking about). Make sure he knows to use high value rewards for this behaviour & that dog will catch on in no time, & he won't have to be out there or give the command.

He also needs to teach "quiet" command so he can discourage the dog when he barks at other animals.

Look at the attention to detail you have here. All I need is your text and I am good to go.

Sure you want to do this???? LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You were outraged that the question was posted at all.

Sure you want to devote all this time and energy to continuing the subject?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Take your best shot Jeff. You like to ridicule those you disagree with - guess what - you aren't quite the legend you think you are. You were right when you said you are an ass. I'm really done with you and your attitude. Maybe for once you can give us all a list of the great dogs you have trained, the supposed top five you vaguely refer to when pressed? Lots of big talk about your supposed training skills but sadly always an excuse as to why you get no where.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Sure you want to devote all this time and energy to continuing the subject?

Probably not, but you know how I hate sensitive pants people. Like anything I say is gonna end there world. 

Quote: guess what - you aren't quite the legend you think you are.

I am EXACTLY the legend I think that I am.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am EXACTLY the legend I think that I am.


You're all that AND a bag of chips, Jeff. :lol: 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie's last post was the only one that made me smile here.

I have a minimum quota of 2 smiles per thread and I don't see that happening here. Sorry folks!


----------

